# Praying goatie and more!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I found out today that I have a praying goat. I have seen one other of my goats do this - but Daisie would look at me - then go back to praying. Then I would call her and call her. Finally she would look at me - then back to praying. ** I htink she was praying for more treats!!! LOL!










I see you - but can you see me (Twilight)










I just can't get over Blingz - I love this little girl!










Snow - "I'm to sexy for you Joe - To sexy for you Joe - to sexy - oh yah!"










And the new girls - still a little unsure -


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So cute! I like that little buckskin you've got! Wish I had a nubian that color. lol Blingz is a very interesting color too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....all your girls are soooo purty!! Prayin' Daisy is just too cute....I really like Twilight...just love those black goaties! The chocolate and tan "nameless" doe is "different" with her pattern, I don't think I've seen that one yet. Your new girls will fit in very well, give them a few days and they'll be just as content as your others :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am thinking of naming her Dobie, just because I can't think of anything better, and I need to get her registration papers in. The buckskin I am still nameless with nooooo ideas.

So now I really do have a goat of every color. I have 16 breeding does (or soon to be) and not one of them looks alike. Now I just need a polled doe and I will have everything that I want - LOL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

For the bucksin girl (or any of them), what about Symphony, Nymph, or Fantasy? I'll think of some more. :wink:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

that pic of 'praying Daisie' may be worrisome
when i look at her legs she looks like she may be pressing against the tree
i think that is a sign of 'something'
(somebody please jump in here)
i hope i am wrong and if i am i am sorry to worry you
but something just doesn't seem "right" :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No that is just daisie - she was mad because I was out of treats. I was out there for about 1 1/2 hours with them playing with them and giving everyone treats. She is my "hilbily" girl. She is just built weird. She didn't have any pressure on her head - just standing there sleeping. Saki (a wether) does the same thing once in a while.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Snow is a beauty. Your new girls are very nice and will be settled in , in no time


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Too cute! I love Blingz too, she looks like our Tekoa ( a Nigerian buck that we had ).


----------

